# قد يتوقف الموقع لمدة يوم



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2006)

*قد يتوقف الموقع لمدة يوم*

اعضاء منتدى الكنيسة العربية الاحباء

قد نظطر الى ان نغلق الموقع لمدة يوم كامل, و ذلك بسبب مفاجأة جديدة ستسرون لها جميعا بعد العودة من الجديد

الغلق قد يكون بين الساعة او اليوم الكامل, لذلك نتمنى ان في خلال هذا الوقت ان ترفعوا الموقع بصلاة, ليستخدم الرب كل المواهب و كل المصادر لمجد اسمه

فيا يا احبة, خبر مفرح صغير ليكم, وهو انه عدد زوار الموقع زاد عن المليون و المائة الف شهريا, و هذه المفاجأة صغيرة تسبيا لما سيتم اعلانه لاحقا بعد تكلمة اللازم

سلام و نعمة رب المج مع الجميـــــــــع​


----------



## blackguitar (28 فبراير 2006)

*ربنا يباركك اخى روك ويساعدك دائما *
*ويستخدم هذا المنتدى الجميل لمجد اسمه القدوس *
*ويحافظ عليك وعليه وعلى كل المؤمنين فيه ويكون دائما فى حاله ازدهار وارتفاع*


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2006)

شكرا ليك حبيبي بلاك, و لا تنسى الموقع في صلاتك خصوصا في خلال فترة الغلق


----------



## †gomana† (28 فبراير 2006)

*ربنا يبارك عملك ياروك ويبارك المنتدى وكل احبائه الاعضاء والمشرفين والاعضاء والزوار وكل اللى بيحبوا منتدى الكنيسة*

*انا بصلى لكل مشرفين المنتدى كل يوم وبذكر المنتدى فى صلواتى هو ووان واى لانهم جزء من حياتى ومن اسرتى*

*الرب يبارك حياتنا وخدمتنا لمجد اسم المسيح*

*بعد اذنك يا دودى امتى اليوم ده الى هايتغلق فيه*

*سلام رب المجد يكون معك ومعنا*


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2006)

خلال الايام الثلاثة القادمة, احتمال كبير, بكرة او بعدها


----------



## ميرنا (28 فبراير 2006)

*اولا يارب يبارك كل الاعضاء ويزيدو اكتر واكتر وربنا يستخدمك لمجد اسمه يا روك *


----------



## +AMIR+ (28 فبراير 2006)

*على قد ما أنا زعلان علشان *
*المنتدى ها يتوقف لمدة يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوم بحاله.*
*وانى مش هاقدر ازور المنتدى فى اليوم دة ( انا تقريبا لا أدخل على النت الا لكى اكون مع اخوتى الموجودين بهذا المنتدى الرائع ) .(قد لا تصدقونى اننى قبل ان انام افكر بالمنتدى وبما يمكن ان اقدمه له وكيف يمكن ان استفيد به فى حياتى الروحيه من خلال كل ما يكتبه اخوتى الاحباء .. بل اننى فى كثير من الاحيان احلم بكم ).*

*امرى لله ... مدام ذلك الامر سيقتصر على يوم واحد فقط كما قلت يا أخى الحبيب My Rock*

*ومدام ذلك سيكون لتمجيد اسم الله اكثر  .. فانا معكم فكرا و وجدانا وصلاه ايضا*

*ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويتمجد دايما فى كلماتكم ومواضيعكم الجميله*

*اسف لإطالتى ..... صلوا من اجل عدم هلاك ضعفى ... ربنا معاكم جميعا*


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2006)

*شكرا ليكم حبايب, لكن تتعوض, لما تسمعوا المفاجأة الجديد حتعذروا اليوم ده, و مين عارف, لو رفعتونا بصلاتكم, يمكن بتصير ساعات بدل يوم كامل*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## Maya (28 فبراير 2006)

*ليبارك الرب تعب محبتك*

*أخي العزيز My Rock 

أهنئك وأهنئ جميع الاخوة والاخوات أعضاء المنتدى بهذا الرقم الهائل لعدد الزوار للمنتدى  الذي أتمنى فعلاً أن يزيد عدد المشاركين والزوار فيه  كل يوم ليواصل  رسالته ومشواره الطويل  ...

بانتظار المفاجأة التي وعدتنا بها بعد فترة الإستراحة التي سيتوقف فيها المنتدى ، والذي أصلي أن يبقى مباركاً ومحمياً بقوة الرب من كل شر وأذى ، وتمنياتي بمزيد من النجاح والتقدم للمنتدى الذي يكبر يوماً بعد بيوم بفضل تعب المحبة المسيحية الصادقة لكل أبناء الرب يسوع العاملين بصدق لإنجاح هذا المكان المبارك ليكون نجمة لامعة في فضاء المنتديات المسيحية ليؤدي رسالته كاملة بمشيئة رب المجد  ...

سلام ونعمة لحياتك و ليبارك الرب دوماً هذا المنتدى وأعضائه المؤمنين برسالة الخلاص مع رب المجد يسوع المسيح  ...*


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2006)

*شكرا ليكي اختي الحبيبة مايا من اجل كلماتك الرائعة*

*ولا احتاج لشكرك على حرصك على المنتدى, لان المنتدى منتداكي و منتدى كل الاحبة في الرب*
*و انا واثق ان الموقع بدون جهودكم الاجبارة انتم, لما وصل الى ما هو عليه*

*المفاجأة القادمة حتكون مفاجأتين مرة وحدة, لذلك يمكن ان تطول الى نهاية هذا الاسبوع*

*شكرا ليكم يا احباب على وقفتكم هذه*


----------



## الداعيه (28 فبراير 2006)

ننتظر المنتدى والمفاجاة بفارغ الصبر


----------



## smile (28 فبراير 2006)

*ربنا يباركك ويبقى مش مليون زائر يبقى مليون مشترك*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (28 فبراير 2006)

ربنا معاك يا  ماى روك


----------



## Coptic Man (28 فبراير 2006)

*اخي الحبيب روك 

شكرا علي اهتمامك با اخبارنا علي الفترة اللي هينقع فيها المنتدي علشان مش نقلق عليه 

وبعدين بلاش تقول اعداد الزاور مايحسد المال الا صحابه ههههههه

وفي انتظار مفاجاتك الجميلة كما عودتنا 

الرب يباركك*


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2006)

لما يرجع الموقع بعد الغلق, سنرسل رسالة بريدية فورية للاعضاء كلهم نعلهم فورا برجوع الموقع

اما عن عدد الزوار, فهذا كان مجرد طعم حتى لا يغظبوا الاعضاء, فأعطيناهم رقم حقيقي مفرح لتأدية الغرض الهرويني لفترة قصيرة

I am bad I know


----------



## answer me muslims (28 فبراير 2006)

ايه رايك ياروك لو طلعت انا رخم وحرقت ليك المفجأة:36_1_21:


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2006)

بلاش يا انسر, صدقني بحقق امنيت الي اسمه مسلم سلفي ههههههه


----------



## answer me muslims (28 فبراير 2006)

ينهار  ابيض ياعنى علشان هحرقلك مفجاءة تقطعنى وتصلبنى وتقتلنى زى عمنا مسلم سلفى لا ياعم انا هقعد ساكت خالص مفجاءة ايه بس الانا عايز احرقها انا مش مستغنى على ايدى ورجليا:t36:


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2006)

هههههه انا مش حاقتلك , انا بس حسلمك لمسلم سلفي... و على راسي يا سيدي, لما نرجع اترك لك الفرصة بحرق المفاجأة


----------



## answer me muslims (28 فبراير 2006)

> هههههه انا مش حاقتلك , انا بس حسلمك لمسلم سلفي... و على راسي يا سيدي, لما نرجع اترك لك الفرصة بحرق المفاجأة


اهون عليك ياروك تسلمنى لمسلم سلفى ارجع ايه بقا دى سكه اليروح ميرجعش:blush2:


----------



## Coptic Man (28 فبراير 2006)

*طيب وان حرقتها انا 

الحمد لله مفيش اعضاء مسلمين عاوزين رقبتي ههههههه*


----------



## Michael (28 فبراير 2006)

بجد دى مفاجاة حلوة قوى على تعداد الزوار الى تعدى هذا الرقم الرائع

وان شاء الله نذكر الموقع واعضاءة فى صلاتنا جميعا 

وتكون المفاجأة رائعة لنا جميعا

وربنا يباركك ويباركك بقية ااعضاء الاحباء


سلام ونعمة


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2006)

*مينا, انت عقوبتك, اخي ميرنا مشرفة عامة, و اسبها تتعامل معاك ههههههههه*

*شكرا ليك حبييب مايكل, و لا تنسى الموقع بصلاتك*

*سلام حبايب*


----------



## Coptic Man (28 فبراير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *مينا, انت عقوبتك, اخي ميرنا مشرفة عامة, و اسبها تتعامل معاك ههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *سلام حبايب*



ده شرف ليا يا روك :t9: 

وميرنا اختي العزيزة اللي مش بتضايقني ابدا :t30:


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2006)

*اهلا اهلا بتتريقو انتو الاتنين ماشى ماشى مش عيب كل واحد وليه زنقه  بردو *


----------



## malak (1 مارس 2006)

**************************

دي مفاجاة يا ملاك بلاش تعلن عنها دلوقت :nunu0000: 

وشكرا لمشاعرك الجميلة


----------



## My Rock (2 مارس 2006)

*بس للتنويه, الموعد اقترب, يعني كونوا على استعداد*


----------



## صائد الذباب (3 مارس 2006)

​ 

أنا طبعاً ببارك فى صلاتى دايماً الموقع المدهش دة...ومستنى المفاجأة

بس لى رجاء محبة

أنا لى فى موقع أخر مكان مثبت بكتب فية وأجمع فية كل الاشعار اللى بكتبها

وطبعاً أنتم عارفين الاشعار دى كلها بتتكلم عن أية

المهم أرجوا رجاء محبة أعطائى مكان صغير مثبت لانزال كل الجديد من أشعار ...وحتى أيضاً يكون موجود دائماً أمام كل من يدخل 

أنتظر الرد..والمفاجأة أيضاً:36_1_38: 

مع محبتى

الصياد:t3:


----------



## ميرنا (4 مارس 2006)

*ماشى يا صياد اكيد هيكون ليك مكانك *


----------



## My Rock (4 مارس 2006)

حبيبي الصياد, هديتك بعد المفاجأة ان تحصل على ما في بالك و نثبتلك لاحلى موضوع لاحلى صياد بالمنتدى


----------



## artamisss (5 مارس 2006)

اااااااااااااايييييييييييييييييه كله يهوووووووووووووووون فدا  الوطن  :36_1_47:  قصدى فدا المنتدى ]


----------

